# Befriending your fursona



## Guifrog (Jun 9, 2019)

I know people have different approaches to creating their characters - they can be essentially an anthro version of themselves, or maybe have some quirks, distinct personalities, live in different environments, and so on. That said, *if your fursonas were reachable/tangible by any means, would you hang out with them and become their friends*? If so, for what reasons, and what possible implications do you think would come from that? You may disconsider predictable society reactions regarding their sight of an anthro living figure.

I know I'd _love_ to have Guifrog as a bestie! We'd freely exchange nonsensical, playful moments, making faces at each other, and burping chirpy-cricket inducing jokes. I'd have a buddy to dance with around the streets and he'd show me his music creating ability off the tip of his magic fingers. Right now I'm also wondering how it would feel like to hug him after a moderate bug meal. I dream of absurd, surreal stuff every day; so if we'd cuddle as we sleep, that would most probably be an epic trippy journey.

Oh, and he'd certainly piss me off during his hyper period if I happen to be in the slow one. But I'd love it UwU


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2019)

My fox main Kit would certainly be my best friend, probably a love interest. Music, gaming, art, walks, trips around town, and plenty of cuddles. I'd just need a bigger bed.
Pik the feral bird would be mostly the same story, but he couldn't stay in the house for an extended period of time because he'd eat everything in sight and crap everywhere like an asshole. Fun to cuddle and hang out with outside, anyway.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 10, 2019)

Never really thought about it, honestly. I'd say maybe? I can be energetic at times, but I'm also really introverted in real life. Sabby's a practical maniac with the energy of a toddler on a really bad sugar rush. On the other hand, she's a total weeb in her universe and whatever anime exists in her world might be quite interesting. I'm always up for getting a new show on my watch list.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 10, 2019)

we'd probably be the only ones either of us could befriend tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 10, 2019)

Would probably end up being my crazy sex slave, he's already half way there with his straight jacket and he is a fox lmao.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 10, 2019)

Heck yeah, I’d hang out with Mae! She’s a sweet beardie girl with a distinct lack of company, and she’s everything I want to be. She’s humble, kind, and seeks more people in her life- despite her introverted and shy nature. She deserves to have a friend, so I’d definitely be the first to give her that friendship!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 10, 2019)

A giant fuzzy creature? Man, I'd be able to sell my bed and just sleep in his fluff.
Otherwise he's a nice guy, quiet but nice and since we somewhat share some similarities, we'd be able to spend time with each other and sometimes alone at will. 

Although he's a very big guy and will eat a lot... Eh, it'll be worth it to have a big good boy.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh no. LV can stay well away from me thank you! 

However if I must be in frequent proximity I’d at least try to be friendly and such. But pretty sure neither of us would really be considered “friends” at the end of the day.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 11, 2019)

Fluffy Fluffingson the fifth can stay the heck away from me
Keo and Kiaara yessssss. These two represent me, and i'd love to have them as good buds.


----------



## Arnak (Jun 11, 2019)

Ricky would be like a brother of sorts.
Arnak would be an excellent teacher and Cool guy to hang with.
Frostbite would have to be kept on a leash cuz he's feral and ravenousu


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2019)

I would definitely want to befriend Tyll'a!  However, I'd have to keep a weapon on me if I did, since there are too many furs that want him dead and would be willing to go after those he cares about to get at him.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm not sure if I could be friends with my sona. Me and him are both way too distanced from social interactions to actually form friendships.

We'd be perfect in a working enviroment, as we both are very professional and calm.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Oh no, no, no. That would be one of the worst decisions I could make. My sona's main characteristic is being pretty much a berserker, a reference to my substance controlled IED, and I don't want to have my head bashed in.


I'm not the only one who has a sona with a tendency to berserker rage?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 12, 2019)

I imagine we'd have a sort of Dante and Randall from Clerks style friendship, with him being more like Randall.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jun 12, 2019)

We'd draw horrifying monsters, drink coffee, and bitch about work.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 5, 2019)

i am my fursona. they represent me.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 8, 2019)

I would get along with my fursona.  She's reserved, but helpful and kind, just sort of a gentle soul to those who need it.


----------



## Lunneus (Jul 8, 2019)

I'd get along with my main fursona, Lunney, but we'd probably never leave the house, just sit around doing.. well... probably not much honestly. Companionable silence I guess? or youtube. We're both just really laid back. My secondary one, Nero... I dunno. He's a nice enough guy but he'd be too flirty for me and we wouldn't have much to talk about besides nature stuff. Also he's not trustworthy at all lol and i kiiinda need to trust someone at least little bit to get along with them.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes, I would hang out with Cutter Cat, but I would always want to make sure he was well fed and would NEVER get in an elevator with him.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 8, 2019)

I feel like meeting my fursona would basically just be like meeting myself, but as a furry that can kind of fly and has the ability to enter their own world.
Which I guess would be pretty cool . . .
But I think I would rather actually be my fursona xD At least though I would kinda know how they are and stuff because I think I would know how myself would think . . . but would it maybe get weird or annoying after a while or maybe boring since we would all know everything already? Or maybe we would just make stupid inside jokes to each other (because I have inside jokes with myself . . .). I mean, I talk to myself a lot. Maybe then I could just talk to my fursona instead.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 9, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> i am my fursona. they represent me.


So would you befriend a clone of yours? If so, why, or why not?


----------



## Deathless (Jul 9, 2019)

I'd love to be friends with my fursona because she has the same personality, likes, and dislikes as me so I know what she's thinking about things because she's literally me but as a blue wolf. The only person who could totally understand me, is me!


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

HELL NO
His wife would want to kill me
the other would have his gf shot me
His son behead me
His sister use my bones as an instrument and don't get me started on the second sister
Johannes wouldn't do anything, but I rather jump out of a cliff with a megalodon than ever pass a day with him
They are all entities basically, except Johannes, he's a regular ass dude, with a wife, an acquaintance and an accidental daughter from that acquaintance


----------



## pediachnid (Aug 7, 2019)

definitely! hed get plenty of mosquitos and pats!


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 7, 2019)

That's hard to answer. Jax is essentially me, though... lately, he seems to have developed a bit in ways that make him different from me. So... not exactly a clone?
He's really friendly and low-key but he's got similar problems to me. I just don't know if I could handle being friends with someone who has all of my problems. If he had a meltdown I might be able to relate but I'm not exactly going to be much help myself.

Maybe I'm being too harsh on myself, but I don't really think I'm good friend material. Others would disagree but I think I'm too selfish and screwed up to make a good friend.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 7, 2019)

I’d think me and my fursona would be good pals. We can both be a bit quiet and a little awkward, but once getting to know eachother, chaos and silly antics would ensue.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes, Most definitely!


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 7, 2019)

I'd give anything just to *see* mine, let alone be friends with. 

... She'd be all like "How I do dis? Is there a cliff notes guide to being a frand?"


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

My sona is just like me but not as crazy. I might accidentally make her cry =(


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2019)

Would be friends with my sona, if I could become one of my favourite anime character.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Aug 9, 2019)

*if  my  fursona was reachable/tangible by any means, would I hang out with them and become their friends*? 
The answer is, heck YES I would! Mainly because then I can shock those that don’t think you can ride on a kangaroo and just bounce around all day and dj with him!
What more could I ask for?


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 11, 2019)

I don't think my buff boy will like to hang out with me. He probably lives a stoic life like a monk or some sort of sumo wrestler. I more or less view him as a spirit guardian, watching over my works when ever I draw.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 11, 2019)

I'd have a beer with Nexus if he could drink


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 11, 2019)

Here's pic of my buff boy.


----------



## Lysirell (Aug 11, 2019)

If we're talking about endless hugs and cuddles all night with the best and fluffiest friend i could ever have on my life, then I'LL DO ANYTHING FOR THAT no matter what! >:3


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Would I hang around with the fluffy, unwashed cave fox that is Sakara...?

Absolutely. If I could spend time in his world, I'd do it in a heart beat. I'd want to learn from him and spend time with him and his little brother. I'd love to be around them, and thankfully I didn't put _too _much of myself in him, so I wouldn't despise him after an hour.


----------



## DrachAttack (Aug 11, 2019)

honestly my fursona if I ever actually met Drach I'd probably end up seeing him as a sort of father figure / older brother. like we'd be pretty cool with each other, but I'd look up to him hardcore


----------



## Kuwamochi (Aug 11, 2019)

I'd hang out with Riku. He's his own character, but we're still similar enough where we'd be bros.


----------

